# 🐶A must read!🐶



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Company Researches 2,200 Dog Food Formulas And Finds ONLY 119 To Be Satisfactory


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow there are a lot of foods not recommended on there! Fortunately Fromm IS ok.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sure is Susan! Several I was surprised to see.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

Merricks? Blue Buffalo, Canidae, EVO, Wellness, Taste of the wild! 
these surprised me!
Thank goodness we chose Fromm 4 star Grain free


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

I feed Dallas Merrick because of his allergies so i was worried when i saw it on there :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

Chihuahua Mommy said:


> I feed Dallas Merrick because of his allergies so i was worried when i saw it on there :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


I don't think there is much to worry about
some of these are about having different ingredients
not necessarily all bad. I would stay away from a lot of brands tho
Back in the days, I used to think Eukaneba was good lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, wow. i'm glad everything I feed is on the recommended list !!! I feed Primal, Stella and Chewys, and Fromm for puppies


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

boubou said:


> Merricks? Blue Buffalo, Canidae, EVO, Wellness, Taste of the wild!
> 
> these surprised me!
> 
> Thank goodness we chose Fromm 4 star Grain free



I was surprised to see all of those. I'm glad we mostly use Fromm and Stella's.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, wow. i'm glad everything I feed is on the recommended list !!! I feed Primal, Stella and Chewys, and Fromm for puppies



Same here, I feed Stella's and Fromm. I have yet to hear any negatives on these two brands.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chihuahua Mommy said:


> I feed Dallas Merrick because of his allergies so i was worried when i saw it on there :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:



It's so funny because I e always stood by Merrick as being a good brand. The ingredients lists really do Check out. So I'm surprised to hear there are so many customer complaints.


----------

